# General > Photography >  The Photo with the most appeal

## Happy Guy

So many of the photographs posted here each month have given me, and I know, many others, so much pleasure. Big-Photos.co.uk would like to thank all who post for that pleasure, by selecting just one photo submitted each month, and offering the contributor a free 23 x 16 stretched and mounted canvas print of that photo, as an appreciation. Its not a competition, or an advertising feature, just our way of saying thanks for sharing your view of life in this lovely county of Caithness with us all

----------


## Happy Guy

The first photo has been chosen and a PM sent to the poster

----------


## Tugmistress

Nice one!
Hope the poster takes you up on the offer of the free canvas  :Grin:

----------


## Happy Guy

Januarys photo will be announced at the beginning of February, and the poster will be PM'd

----------


## kara

Hello & Thank You
 for picking my photo from all the great photos that are posted here  :Grin: 
I am so chuffed 
Kara

----------


## changilass

Any chance of posting the pic so we can all see?

----------


## Happy Guy

I am sure Kara will be happy to re-post it!

----------


## changilass

Why not just post a link to it rather than reposting?

----------


## kara

Here it is  :Grin:

----------


## North Light

Kara,

Well deserved, a beautiful image.

----------


## changilass

Wow thats lovely.

----------


## nirofo

Well done Kara.

_nirofo_.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Congratulations Kara!

----------


## kara

Thank you so much
 ...im in shock as there are some great photos that are posted in the photograph forum , so with this i wish all the Photographers  good luck for  Januarys photo.....  ::

----------


## Jovi

Well done Kara,love that image

----------


## kas

Well done Kara, :Grin:  I remember it well. You sure have some beauties of the Stags.

----------


## highlander

Well done kara such a beautiful photo

----------


## kara

Just to let you know i have just picked up my
 Big-Photo mounted canvas 
and i must say it's Beautiful ..
very inpressed with it .... :Grin: 
I would like to say a Big Thank you to Happy Guy
 for picking my photo .  ::

----------


## Liz

Congratulations Kara and well deserved.

What a great thing to do Happy Guy. :Grin:

----------


## Happy Guy

It was well deserved Kara! Its already looking like choosing just ONE for January is gonna be a challenge!

----------


## Rictina

Lovely shot & well done.  :Smile:

----------


## wicker05

Well deserved Kara.  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Guy

Look out on Monday for an announcement - we are studying January's photos and there are some fantastic ones, selecting just one is going to be unbelievably hard!

----------


## kas

I think it could be between 3 but will have to wait and see if I think along the same lines as you........

Look forward to it.

----------


## Tighsonas4

well done .a lovely photo and very original congrats    tony

----------


## Happy Guy

The January photo that, after a very hard decision, has been selected to receive a canvas print, has been chosen. The person who posted it has been sent a PM, so now we just hope they take up the offer

----------


## over-the-ord

with all the lovely photos, couldn't believe that one of mines was picked this month, totally shocked! have been asked to re post the photo picked for january!

----------


## dragonfly

its a lovely playful family photo, well done!!

----------


## kara

Well dune over-the-ord 
What a lovely photo + will look Beautiful on your wall ..... ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Congratulations over-the-ord - I smile every time I see that pic  :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> with all the lovely photos, couldn't believe that one of mines was picked this month, totally shocked! have been asked to re post the photo picked for january!


Well deserved..loved the pic. x :Wink:

----------


## Tugmistress

Well done to the winners so far  :Grin: 

ok i'm going to be nosey and say any chance of seeing a photo of the canvas you receive hanging on your wall?

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats a really happy photo,well done. :Grin:

----------


## kara

Tugmistress
 This is the Deer one ,

----------


## Tugmistress

Thank you Kara, it looks great  :Grin:

----------


## wicker05

Well done 'Over the Ord' it also makes me smile when I see it.  :Smile:

----------


## over-the-ord

picked up the canvas, and its lovely, will take a photo very soon  :Grin: 

Thank you Big photos! 

kara what a photo, its stunning!

----------


## kas

Congratulations Over the ord, that is a fantastic photo and very original. If ever a photo would make you smile  :Grin:  :Grin: 

However it was not one of the three I had thought as I was thinking it would be a landscape shot, however it was a great choice Happy guy.

Who do you think is having the most fun??

And Kara your stag looks great on the wall.

----------


## Dog-eared

Nice one !  :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

Well done over the ord,your pic made me smile..lovely  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Guy

Well, its nearly the end of the month again, it seems to have come round very fast this month! I have been sorting through our 'short list' (although 'long list' might be a better term, and its still being added to!) I am sure we will get there soon though - so please look out for an announcement on Monday March 1st!

----------


## Happy Guy

> Well, its nearly the end of the month again, it seems to have come round very fast this month! I have been sorting through our 'short list' (although 'long list' might be a better term, and its still being added to!) I am sure we will get there soon though - so please look out for an announcement on Monday March 1st!


Well the tough decision has been made, and the photo chosen, and the 'poster' has been PM'd. I will let you know if its accepted

----------


## dafi

Happy Guy was just in contact with me to tell me i had been chosen this month for the digiscoped shot of the three standing stones at sunset. 

I am very pleased but to tell the truth its not the photo that i would have chosen this month as there have been loads of outstanding photos on the boards.

Saying that tho i am looking forwards to seeing the photo blown up on canvass.

Cheers Happy Guy.

----------


## nirofo

Well done DAFI.

_nirofo._

----------


## kara

Well done  ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Congratulations dafi!

----------


## shazzap

Congratulations. :Smile:

----------


## wicker05

Congrats Dafi, well done  :Smile:

----------


## dafi

Thanks very much folks.

I am well chuffed i must admit :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

Congratulations dafi, well done you deserve it.  :Smile:

----------


## Happy Guy

I cant believe its nearly the end of the month again! This time we are having a real struggle - There are two photographs that have REALLY caught our eye this month, and choosing between them so far has proved impossible! The battle rages on!

----------


## brandy

im really ecxited to see who wins this month there are some really great shots on this time around!!!! ive picked my fav. wonder if the one i picked will win its a great shot!*Grins* fingers crossed for everyone!!

----------


## Happy Guy

Well we almost came to blows over the choice for this month! So the only solution was to make two awards, there were so many excellent photos this month and two were outstanding - to chose one over the other proved impossible so there was no choice but to pick both, and peace now reigns at Big-Photos!
Both have been PM'd and I await their reply. I hope that they will accept, and then post here who they were and which photos.
(Brandy - if our choice was not your selection - we apologise in advance!)

----------


## dragonfly

Well chuffed to bits that Breagha was chosen as one of this months winners - can't wait to see who the other winner was

thanks Happy Guy!!

this was the photo that was chosen

----------


## brandy

nope! my choice was picked!! *grins* i fell in love with Breagha's eyes the moment i saw em!!! well done dragonfly!!! i love seeing pics of your lot!!! her coat just shines!!! love it!!
*giggles* well to be honest.. it was the second photo i picked.. i loved the headshot of her most!

----------


## wicker8

what a lovely photo keep up the good work kara ::

----------


## wicker05

I'm also chuffed to bits that my "Nimrod over Wick" photo was chosen as joint winner. Happy Guy has offered me the option of canvass or large print, and I think I will go for the print.

Well done dragonfly and thanks Happy Guy!

----------


## highlander

Both fantasic choices, sorry dragonfly i missed your pic when you posted it, what a beauty it is, well done for picking the best photos

----------


## kara

Well done to dragonfly and wicker05 both great shots ;-))
 ::

----------


## Rictina

Well done to both of you.  :Smile: 

Fab shots.

----------


## dragonfly

just to say that we picked up the canvas earlier this week and delighted with it.......its a lot bigger than I expected

Attachment 5664

----------


## dafi

Well done dragonfly

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Is that one of the canvases we can order from you? Like is that what they would look like? 

because im nagging Chris to buy me one of your pictures! But i cant pick one  ::  i have about 7 favourites lol

----------


## Happy Guy

I cant believe its almost the end of April already! seems like only a few days ago we were picking March's photo, and here we are again struggling to choose just one out of hundreds of fantastic photos for April! Watch this space for an announcement soon!

----------


## donnick

what a great idea and loving all the pics so far a hard choice for the judge .I like how they post the print or canvas on here too looks great .

----------


## Happy Guy

The winner of the APRIL canvas of the Photo with the most appeal has been chosen, and a PM sent to let the poster know!

----------


## Seabird

I was surprised this morning to receive a PM  from Happy Guy to say my picture of a Bottlenose Dolphin posted 10th April had been selected as the picture with most appeal for April. Like those who have received the award before me i feel honoured but feel undeserved of this generous award.

My gratitude and thanks to Happy guy.

Colin.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Its a lovely photo and very well done indeed Colin.

----------


## wifie

Congrats seabird!   :Smile:

----------


## wicker05

Well done Colin.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Although Colins shot of the dolphins is a lovely one,could you explain to me  how you can say that it is more appealing than any one of Deemac's trip to Lochinver set which is one of the most stunning ever to grace the pages of the ORG.

It must have had quite an appeal judging by the number of comments it recieved.

Hey,its your award show,you can do what you want but its fast becoming an"animal shot of the month" award.

----------


## Scunner

I had the idea that it was becoming an Animal Picture of the Month also.  Who decided that there should be a picture of the month?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I had the idea that it was becoming an Animal Picture of the Month also.  Who decided that there should be a picture of the month?


It is Happy Guys gesture and a VERY GENEROUS one at that.I just find it rather difficult to understand some of the choices.

----------


## Jovi

Well done Colin  ::

----------


## kara

Well done Colin....
Great shot of the Bottlenose Dolphin's  ::

----------


## Happy Guy

> It is Happy Guys gesture and a VERY GENEROUS one at that.I just find it rather difficult to understand some of the choices.





> I had the idea that it was becoming an Animal Picture of the Month also.  Who decided that there should be a picture of the month?


Scunner
It was my idea scunner, after consultation with the mods. Its not THE picture of the month, just the one that appealed personally most to me.

MPH 
I am sorry you dont approve of the choices, its just the photo that appeals to us - a simple personal choice. I have no intention of trying to explain to you how the choice is made. Last months choice included a Lovely shot of a Nimrod over Wick, hardly an animal!. Maybe  our choices are hard to understand sometime and maybe odd, but then  maybe im just hard to understand, and a little odd. However I don't wish  to cause controversy here.

----------


## nirofo

Well done Colin.

Must go down and have another crack at them myself sometime.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Very true Happy Guy,last months choice was a great picture of a Nimrod over Wick,i did notice that it wasnt deemed appealling enough on its own and was joint choice with an............err. animal.

----------


## Thumper

Well done Colin,that will look amazing on a canvas!x

----------


## Liz

Congratulations Colin. It is a beautiful photo. :Grin:

----------


## donnick

great pic and nice shot well done  :Grin:

----------


## Happy Guy

I cant believe its almost June already! It seems to get harder each month to pick one photo from so many! Look for an announcement after the holiday weekend!

----------


## Happy Guy

> I cant believe its almost June already! It seems to get harder each month to pick one photo from so many! Look for an announcement after the holiday weekend!


Well, the decision has been made! The person who posted it has been PM'd and we are just waiting for their reply

----------


## annthracks

my PM must've gotten lost in the post...  :Grin:

----------


## Happy Guy

> my PM must've gotten lost in the post...


Awwww now I feel bad!  :Frown:

----------


## annthracks

> Awwww now I feel bad!


Hey,  :Smile:  no worries, congrats to the lucky orger

----------


## Tugmistress

Well done to Psyberyeti as in 'an interesting cocktail'  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

> It’s not a competition, or an advertising feature, just our way of saying thanks for sharing your view of life in this lovely county of Caithness with us all



Well done Psyber - I loved that pic!  HG I also like how you have chosen this particular representation of one of the recreational sides of life in the County!   :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

Thanks HappyGuy, framed photo collected and safely home ready for hanging where the cats can't take a swipe. This is a really nice gesture to the photographers on the .org. I am so pleased to receive the honour of MAPotM. I am waiting for the Absolut executives to beat a path to my door to buy the rights to the photo :: . 
Best wishes, Psyberyeti

----------


## honey

wow, what a fantastic and generous idea. Well done happy guy and all the winners!!

----------


## Happy Guy

Well, it gets harder and harder each month, and with the nicer weather comming, there are even more lovely photos to choose from! Still, the choice for June HAS been made and the Poster PM'd so look for an anouncement any day soon!

----------


## spurtle

Woo Hoo, My baby robin won this months pic with the most appeal. I never win anything!
Very chuffed and can't wait to see the full sized version

----------


## Chewyhairball

well done and fully deserved for a cracking shot.. :Grin:

----------


## kara

Well Done  ::

----------


## cherokee

Well done Spurtle !

I think that Happy Guy's thread is very encouraging and extremely generous ! :Smile:

----------


## spurtle

Thank you very much Happy Guy, I got my pic the other day and it looks amazing

----------


## Happy Guy

Well with the org being 'unavailable' yesterday, we have finally made the selection for the photo with the most appeal for July, and the poster has been sent the customary PM - so check here for more info later!

----------


## North Light

Happy Guy,

Thanks, will sort image file out later today. I will hang the photo in the hotel as an advert for "Caithness Weather"  :Grin:

----------


## North Light

The print is now hanging in reception in the St Clair Hotel, has received quite a few comments, when I get time I will put a title underneath - "Summer 2010"  :Grin: 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_l...7623112921238/

----------


## Tugmistress

Will have to pop in and see that one, looks excellent  :Grin:

----------


## psyberyeti

Congratulations NL. I liked this photo when I saw it on your photostream. It is a most worthy winner. Keep up the good work, psyber ::

----------


## Happy Guy

Well after much head scratching, the August Photo has been chosen, and the OP has been sent a PM, so just waiting to hear their response.

----------


## sparky

I couldn't believe that one of mines was picked this month, totally shocked! I have been asked to re post the photo picked for August! I would just like to say thank you to everyone on the photo forum, its great to get help and advice. I would also encourage others to post some of  their images as I know many people who have taken great images but just seem a little shy in posting them (as I was at first), but please go for it as many people get pleasure at looking at local images.

Wick River

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Congrats Sparky,whilst i'm sure you'll enjoy your canvas hanging on your wall,i find the choice rather mystifying.
Take a look at some of the sunsets posted by Dragonfly and Deemac this month,beautiful light and perfect exposure throughout.This photo is underexposed badly in the foreground,a fact which Dragonfly alluded to.If you can honstly say that this photo is more appealing than theirs then i'm stuck for words....Just though of one...Specsavers!!

----------


## Tugmistress

Well done Sparky  :Grin: 
Personally i think it is a perfect silhouette and a very calming picture of Wick river, it is HG's choice that matters and i think it is a personal way of how we all view the photo's and the county. there are lots of nice images on here and some not so nice ones and only a few tend to stand out, we all have our personal tastes and this is obviously how HG views this........... remember it's not a competition  ::

----------


## dragonfly

I think the confusion comes from the title of the thread "the photo with the most appeal" - whose appeal though, is it the photograph with the most views/comments from members of the Org or the one that appeals the most to Happy Guy?

I have been fortunate to recieve one of HG's canvasses and it is a very generous prize and it must cost him financially as he has someone else framing the canvasses and surely has to pay them for their work, but that being said I too find some of the choices mystifying, my own photo that was chosen being one of them (brown dog against black background = dog lost if light not hitting it the right way)

it might be better if HG was to say what it is about the photo chosen that made it stand out for him and why he chose that...?

forgot to say congrats to Sparky, hope you have a "pride of place" to hang it

----------


## Tugmistress

> I think the confusion comes from the title of the thread "the photo with the most appeal" - whose appeal though, is it the photograph with the most views/comments from members of the Org or the one that appeals the most to Happy Guy?
> 
> I have been fortunate to recieve one of HG's canvasses and it is a very generous prize and it must cost him financially as he has someone else framing the canvasses and surely has to pay them for their work, but that being said I too find some of the choices mystifying, my own photo that was chosen being one of them (brown dog against black background = dog lost if light not hitting it the right way)
> 
> it might be better if HG was to say what it is about the photo chosen that made it stand out for him and why he chose that...?
> 
> forgot to say congrats to Sparky, hope you have a "pride of place" to hang it


to quote HG earlier in this thread ......



> Scunner
> It was my idea scunner, after consultation with the mods. Its not THE  picture of the month, just the one that appealed personally most to me.
> 
> MPH 
> I am sorry you dont approve of the choices, its just the photo that  appeals to us - a simple personal choice. I have no intention of trying  to explain to you how the choice is made. Last months choice included a  Lovely shot of a Nimrod over Wick, hardly an animal!. Maybe  our choices  are hard to understand sometime and maybe odd, but then  maybe im just  hard to understand, and a little odd. However I don't wish  to cause  controversy here.



Sorry, but i don't see a problem with the choices that are made each month, and i certainly don't see why he needs to explain himself either.

----------


## Happy Guy

> Congrats Sparky,whilst I'm sure you'll enjoy your canvas hanging on your wall,i find the choice rather mystifying.
> Take a look at some of the sunsets posted by Dragonfly and Deemac this month,beautiful light and perfect exposure throughout.This photo is underexposed badly in the foreground,a fact which Dragonfly alluded to.If you can honestly say that this photo is more appealing than theirs then I'm stuck for words....Just though of one...Specsavers!!





> Well done Sparky 
> Personally i think it is a perfect silhouette and a very calming picture of Wick river, it is HG's choice that matters and i think it is a personal way of how we all view the photo's and the county. there are lots of nice images on here and some not so nice ones and only a few tend to stand out, we all have our personal tastes and this is obviously how HG views this........... remember it's not a competition





> I think the confusion comes from the title of the thread "the photo with the most appeal" - whose appeal though, is it the photograph with the most views/comments from members of the Org or the one that appeals the most to Happy Guy?
> 
> I have been fortunate to receive one of HG's canvasses and it is a very generous prize and it must cost him financially as he has someone else framing the canvasses and surely has to pay them for their work, but that being said I too find some of the choices mystifying, my own photo that was chosen being one of them (brown dog against black background = dog lost)
> 
> it might be better if HG was to say what it is about the photo chosen that made it stand out for him and why he chose that...?
> 
> forgot to say congrats to Sparky, hope you have a "pride of place" to hang it


Thank you all for your comments
Firstly, yes it IS the photo that most appealed to me, my personal choice.
Secondly, It is NOT a competition to find the photo with the most comments
Thirdly, It is NOT a competition to select the most technically excellent photograph (who am I to judge that anyway?)
And lastly - If I am to receive criticism for each choice, (for example when I chose dragonfly's dog - I was criticized for choosing animals too often) and be required to justify each choice with a full explanation, then I will have to rethink the whole idea. Perhaps Sparky, yours will be the last.
Again thanks for your comments, and thanks Tugs for your support

----------


## The Oracle

> Congrats Sparky,whilst i'm sure you'll enjoy your canvas hanging on your wall,i find the choice rather mystifying.
> Take a look at some of the sunsets posted by Dragonfly and Deemac this month,beautiful light and perfect exposure throughout.This photo is underexposed badly in the foreground,a fact which Dragonfly alluded to.If you can honstly say that this photo is more appealing than theirs then i'm stuck for words....Just though of one...Specsavers!!


Blimey MPH surely you more than anyone can appreciate that its up to the photographer to present his images how he sees fit.

Artistically why should the foreground not be underexposed to create a silhouette effect?

Only a few of the images presented on here are a true reflection of what the eye sees anyway.

Quite rightly Happy Guy who generously donates the prize should choose what he sees fit. If you don't like the choices made simply don't comment.

BTW I'm not having a go at your style of images. I have supported you in the past when your HDR images were criticised by others.

----------


## kara

Well done Sparky  :Grin:

----------


## thejudd

Well done Sparky I thought it was a beautiful shot. Totally agree with your coment the oracle. The beauty in any shot is wot the viewer sees and not how technicly perfect it is. I often deliberately under expose the foreground to get the effect I want. Dosen't mean it's a bad photo. There is way to much negativity on here lately and people picking holes in other people's work for no reason, I for one think twice about about posting any of my pics. 
A great big thank you must go out to HappyGuy for doing such a nice thing.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Well done Sparky I thought it was a beautiful shot. Totally agree with your coment the oracle. The beauty in any shot is wot the viewer sees and not how technicly perfect it is. I often deliberately under expose the foreground to get the effect I want. Dosen't mean it's a bad photo. There is way to much negativity on here lately and people picking holes in other people's work for no reason, I for one think twice about about posting any of my pics. 
> A great big thank you must go out to HappyGuy for doing such a nice thing.


Well i've had negativity thrown my way on here constantly because my photos are too vivid,not real looking,HDR although i hardly ever do any hdr's.I've been critisised for taking long exposures and the effects that gives. 
 I hardly ever criticise anyones photos,check previous posts to see for yourself.

As for underexposing,thats all i ever do but there is a big difference between underexposing and totally black,especially when it covers a large area of the photograph,a sihouette is one thing but having almost the bottom third of a shot in darkness is maybe   a bit too much.

I stand by what i said regarding the choice of shot but i will apologise to Happy Guy for the specsavers remark,it was totally uncalled for and very childish,for that i am very sorry.

----------


## The Oracle

> I stand by what i said regarding the choice of shot ...


Fair enough each to his/her own. 

Personally I just thought your comment was more brutal than constructive...but perhaps I'm just too sensitive  ::  

There are photographers of all abilities posting on this forum and I'm sure that everyone who posts an image is proud of that image.

We should all respect that.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Fair enough each to his/her own. 
> 
> Personally I just thought your comment was more brutal than constructive...but perhaps I'm just too sensitive  
> 
> There are photographers of all abilities posting on this forum and I'm sure that everyone who posts an image is proud of that image.
> 
> We should all respect that.


I've apologised,what more do you want?

I'm aware there are photographers of all abilities on the forum and again i ask,how many times have i criticised someones photo,very rarely.In the past i have given good constructive advice and had it thrown back at me,i've also taken the time to explain how i've done certain things on several occassions when asked.How many newbies have i ever had a go at?And as for respecting ppls images,tell that to ppl who continually have a go at me because they dont like the style of what i do.

----------


## The Oracle

> I've apologised,what more do you want?
> 
> I'm aware there are photographers of all abilities on the forum and again i ask,how many times have i criticised someones photo,very rarely.In the past i have given good constructive advice and had it thrown back at me,i've also taken the time to explain how i've done certain things on several occassions when asked.How many newbies have i ever had a go at?And as for respecting ppls images,tell that to ppl who continually have a go at me because they dont like the style of what i do.


I don't want anything MPH !

My posts on this thread are simply in response to your original post.

I thought, in my opinion as I cannot give anything but that, that you were a bit brutal.

I have made no reference to any of your other posts nor have I suggested that you have criticised anyone else.

I am disappointed to hear that your past attempts to help people have been thrown back at you, but that has never been done by me.

I also am aware of how you have explained things in the past and I applaud you for that.

Whilst I cannot be responsible for how some others may have a go at your style, I did post that we should ALL respect other people images.

Tactful constructive criticism tho' I would assume is always welcome.

You may remember in an earlier post when you suggested that you were not going to make comments again that I encouraged you to continue to make your views known.

 ::

----------


## sparky

Hi all, I have been watching all of the comments coming in over the photo with the most appeal , whilst I am new to posting photos on the org I feel that a lot of the comments being made and the responses to them are a little over the top. When I originally posted the first few photos on here it was merely to share them with others, now I realise that it can be a great tool to gain experience and improve the hobby. When MPH mentioned to me about exposure etc  in the foreground I was quite happy to go off and have a go at playing around in photoshop, but to be honest I was happy with them the way they were (personal preference), but it was good to get the advice and have a go.
   The only thing I find slightly off-putting is when you get comments/criticism that you definitely did now want. Could I possibly suggest something that might help everyone involved?.
  When posting photos perhaps we could add a few initials at the top or bottom of the post i.e.  CW Comments welcome or HR Help required, that way when the regular posters with more experience can jump right in to assist and not upset or put off newcomers. 
  Please dont take this the wrong way I am merely trying to ease a lot of posters who all have different opinions of what is or is not right.
   I remember a lot of years ago I took my kids to a museum in Glasgow to an art gallery as they had a few Van Gogh paintings on display and I had never see any famous paintings and was sure it would be a long time before the kids were ever likely to see them again, so off we went.  After staring at the paintings for quite a long time I had the same impression as the kids, they were rubbish, and there were far greater paintings in the other rooms. This was a strange lesson as they could not understand what the fuss was all about. 
  It seems our opinion of art was totally at odds with the rest of the world as these paintings were worth millions. It now seems that this is a continuing theme, when I see a photo or sculpture or painting, my opinion is different to everyone elses. Thank goodness I would hate to be in a world where we were all the same.
  For the Happy Man please keep up the good work, Im sure it is encouraging others.
  Cheers

----------


## Happy Guy

Well the final photo in this series had been printed and is awaiting collection by Sparky.

From the first one - Kara's stunning study of a Majestic Stag, to the very last, Sparkey's expressive view of Wick River, and all the ones between, some cute, some breathtaking, some quirky and some that come in between, thank you all who posted!

It was initially just meant to be a pleasant celebration of some of the images of life in our wonderful County of Caithness.

Unfortunately the spate of adverse comments, and demands for explanations (vide 'justification') for the choice has removed any sense of pleasure, both here on the Photography Forum, and I suspect, from anyone who's photo was and would have been selected.
Such is life, nothing is for ever.
Thanks anyway
Happy Guy

----------


## unicorn

Very sad that someone's lovely gesture and kindness has been spoiled because people have to nit pick.
Thanks very much for the months that I have enjoyed seeing the pic of the month happy guy.

----------


## Thumper

What a shame it has come to an end,there were a lot of people who enjoyed being the photo with the most appeal and I am sure it encouraged people to have a go at taking photos,well done happy Guy for giving so many a boost in confidence x

----------


## dafi

Its a sad state of affairs that Happy guys generosity has to come to an end, and come to an end for such lame reasons. Its about par for the course in a forum format that small pleeps and moans are taken to heart and blown out of proportion by personal interpretation. If any of the remarks that were made latterly in this thread were brought up in a conversation down the pub then they would have blown over or been chatted out for the minor observations that they were. Indeed it seems to only be within this thread its self that there is any controversy, I have just looked back through the last two pages of posts on the photography thread and the levels of any artistic criticism seem almost nonexistent let alone any negative criticism or bitching come to that.!!

I am sorry to see the photo with the most appeal go down the drain. Its a crying shame!!. I thought it was a really good idea for encouraging folks to get out there to take and post photos and experience the enjoyment sense of achievement you can glean from such a creative hobby. Its rare to find someone who is willing to put their money where their mouth is in encouraging folks to get out and just have a bash. Well done to Happy guy for making the effort….Sorry to see you are pulling the plug and sorry to see it go!!

----------


## S&LHEN

Couldnt agree more with the last few comments. Its a sad sad day when we cant all get on and be happy for others achievements its awful that people can ruine someones joy of achievement in a couple of sentences,
A good example of *words do make a diffrence*  :Frown: 




> Its a sad state of affairs that Happy guys generosity has to come to an end, and come to an end for such lame reasons. Its about par for the course in a forum format that small pleeps and moans are taken to heart and blown out of proportion by personal interpretation. If any of the remarks that were made latterly in this thread were brought up in a conversation down the pub then they would have blown over or been chatted out for the minor observations that they were. Indeed it seems to only be within this thread its self that there is any controversy, I have just looked back through the last two pages of posts on the photography thread and the levels of any artistic criticism seem almost nonexistent let alone any negative criticism or bitching come to that.!!
> 
> I am sorry to see the photo with the most appeal go down the drain. Its a crying shame!!. I thought it was a really good idea for encouraging folks to get out there to take and post photos and experience the enjoyment sense of achievement you can glean from such a creative hobby. Its rare to find someone who is willing to put their money where their mouth is in encouraging folks to get out and just have a bash. Well done to Happy guy for making the effort.Sorry to see you are pulling the plug and sorry to see it go!!

----------

